# Air Bag warning light



## JLC20thMaine (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all!
Recently I had to replace a light bulb in the switch trio ( a/c, directional and temp switch) and I did an operational check before I put the dash back 
together. I did not plug the harness back in for the passenger airbag "off" indicator when I did the opps check, now I have a flashing red light on the dash that says "airbag". Can the computer that controls the airbag be reset? If so how? Thanks in advance
JLC


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

JLC20thMaine said:


> Hi all!
> Recently I had to replace a light bulb in the switch trio ( a/c, directional and temp switch) and I did an operational check before I put the dash back
> together. I did not plug the harness back in for the passenger airbag "off" indicator when I did the opps check, now I have a flashing red light on the dash that says "airbag". Can the computer that controls the airbag be reset? If so how? Thanks in advance
> JLC


One bad thing about the service manual (for me anyway) is that it seems to take forever to find stuff. I'll keep looking for a computer reset, but how about the old fashioned method of disconnecting the battery for a while?


----------



## JLC20thMaine (Jun 5, 2005)

*Airbag*

Thanks for the help, I was affraid that if I disconnected the battery some other computer would be affected that would cause the engine to run differently or some other side effect. I can try it tho. Any other ideas??


----------



## dchops (Jul 6, 2005)

*HELP!!!*

I have a 1999 Nissan Frontier 4x4 3.3 liter v6 and the a/c in not working and I had it checked and the mechanic said the ecm (computer) is bad, but he hit it and the a/c came back on for a while. Does anyone know how to reset the ecm??????? I am hoping it might work? Any other ideas, a new comp. cost $800.00, I need any other solutions.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay, this is gonna sound odd, but this is how you get the warning light to turn off:
turn the ignition key to the on position, but DO NOT start the truck.
Next, open the door and click the dome light switch on and off 7-10 times.
Now, I am unsure if you either turn the key off next then start it immediately, or if you just start it, so try it both ways. I did this on my my bosses 99 Frontier and it worked, and it also worked on my 95 Sentra.


----------



## dchops (Jul 6, 2005)

*More info needed please!!*

Thanks for the reply, but a few questions. I tried it but I have a dome light in the back of the king cab near the sliding glass window, and 2 map lights near the rear view mirror, which one do I use to turn off and on? Also, do I do it quickly or slow? One more, There is the switch on the door that turns on and off the back dome light, do I use that to push to turn on and off the light? Thanks again for the help, I hope this makes sense.



himilefrontier said:


> Okay, this is gonna sound odd, but this is how you get the warning light to turn off:
> turn the ignition key to the on position, but DO NOT start the truck.
> Next, open the door and click the dome light switch on and off 7-10 times.
> Now, I am unsure if you either turn the key off next then start it immediately, or if you just start it, so try it both ways. I did this on my my bosses 99 Frontier and it worked, and it also worked on my 95 Sentra.


----------



## ENAHALL (Jul 9, 2005)

If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

If it does not work the first time, just repeat the steps again.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

dchops said:


> Thanks for the reply, but a few questions. I tried it but I have a dome light in the back of the king cab near the sliding glass window, and 2 map lights near the rear view mirror, which one do I use to turn off and on? Also, do I do it quickly or slow? One more, There is the switch on the door that turns on and off the back dome light, do I use that to push to turn on and off the light? Thanks again for the help, I hope this makes sense.


By dome light switch, I meant the one on the door frame, below the latch, NOT the one on the roof. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, but I have no internet and have to bum computer time off friends....


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

I used the key on/off to reset my blinking airbag light in my 05 frontier except I counted to 7 mississippi. When the light starts blinkning slow (diagnostic mode) start the truck, the light will then go off.


----------



## Nissan-Sentra (Jul 17, 2005)

*Airbag Warning Light*

Thank you Guys, this is a great forum, I am new here, but it saved me $95.00+, which my Nissan Dealer up here in NYC had quoted me to reset the Airbag Warning Light. I have a Nissan Sentra 1998 GXE, all I had to do was to open the door, turn the key to the ON position (not start the car) then tap the door ajar (on the driver's side) button about 7 times in quick succession, before the Airbag light starts flashing, then turn the key off, and repeat the whole process again one more time, it went to the slow diagnostic mode flashing second time around, and the third time when I turned the key OFF and back ON again, the flash was gone  ..... Thank you ALL, worked like a CHARM :-D. God Bless You All and this Forum!


----------



## apexbiker (Dec 22, 2005)

This method worked for me on my 2006 Frontier. Thanks for posting this info. Saved me $93 at the Nissan dealership.


----------



## 97-SentraGXE (Dec 31, 2005)

*Airbag Warning Light reset successfully*

Airbag Warning Light reset successfully on 97 Nissan Sentra GXE.

I used the method of turning on the ignition, then immediately pressing the driver's side dome light activator switch on the inside of the door frame. I pressed it seven times then turned off the ignition. I repeated this again. Then I turned on the ignition and the airbag light was no longer flashing.

My thought from reading these posts is that the general idea is to do something which causes the computer to enter diagnostic mode. When it then checks out the airbags, it realizes that the airbag system is OK and turns off the light. There may be many ways to trick the computer into entering diagnostic mode.

Our experience is that the dealer hooks up their diagnostic equipment, comes back with a code, and then if you insist, resets the light. We did this once with the dealer for a charge of $110. 
The dealers remarks were: "92285 Connected consult and retrieved bad A Sensor / Diagnostic Unit code. Needs new. In Stock. Est $625.00"
They could not (would not) disassemble the system to see if the airbag sensor was really bad. So we had them reset the light. It did not turn on again for 3 1/2 years.

A friend who is an excellent mechanic says that there are two accelerometers in the system. If they do not agree the computer turns on the light. This can happen by a jolt (or the dealer says: even bad weather). The accelerometers can later agree, but once the computer turns on the light, it stays on until the system is checked. What I think we are doing here is forcing the computer to re-diagnose the system.

Bottom line is it works. If the airbag light keeps coming on then you might have to wonder if there is an actual problem which needs to be fixed. But for us it has happened twice if 7 years.

Hope this works for you, too.


----------



## roseann999 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks!!! Works great.


----------



## 2001Sentra_canada (Sep 11, 2008)

*it worked !*

I have a 2001 nissan sentra. Reset airbag warning light per ENAHALL's instructions and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## OnFriday (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I have a 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE and Enahall's response worked for me too. Just wanted to pop in here and say thanks!


----------



## Shackscs (Jan 7, 2009)

Going to give this a try in the morning but I do have one question:

Which of the connectors on the dashboard is the one for the airbag sensor? I replaced a head unit and got the flashing light and took it to the dealer. They fixed it for free and told what caused the problem, but did not tell me which of the connectors is the one that triggers the flashing alert.

I ask because once again I replaced the head unit and I have that flashing indicator. It won't make much of a difference once I try the fix but it would be helpful to know which one it is.

Thanks


----------



## Shackscs (Jan 7, 2009)

Duhh! Sorry, I did not check the dahboard before sending. It is clearly indicated which the correct connection.

The reset did not work for me.


----------



## lidiogilvalverde (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks very much, it works for and i have a 2005 sentra, my car get too wet, then the airbags warning bein to flash.

Thanks very much it works for me,

Lidio gil, Dominican republic.


----------



## lidiogilvalverde (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Enahall answer works for me too.

Lidio.


----------



## fleachar (Dec 22, 2009)

*It worked for me, TOO!*



97-SentraGXE said:


> Airbag Warning Light reset successfully on 97 Nissan Sentra GXE.
> 
> I used the method of turning on the ignition, then immediately pressing the driver's side dome light activator switch on the inside of the door frame. I pressed it seven times then turned off the ignition. I repeated this again. Then I turned on the ignition and the airbag light was no longer flashing.
> 
> ...


I was so happy when this method WORKED the first time, that I immediately registered on the forum just to say *THANK YOU*!!!:waving:


----------



## 96max96 (Dec 24, 2009)

you are so right i had same problem and thanks to your method it helped me too. I hav a fit driving seeing lights that are not suppose to be on, I also work pretty hard being a DYS guy so Happy Holidays and thanks.


----------



## blaster9158 (Mar 1, 2010)

*1997 nissan hardbody*



OnFriday said:


> I have a 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE and Enahall's response worked for me too. Just wanted to pop in here and say thanks!


I've tried both methods and NO GO, any sugestions?


----------



## blaster9158 (Mar 1, 2010)

:woowoo:


blaster9158 said:


> I've tried both methods and NO GO, any sugestions?


Stand corrected, ignition on not started, tap 7 times then off (3 times) then start worked!! thanks guys much appreciated!!:woowoo:


----------



## sidclaim (Jul 16, 2009)

Blaster, what method did you use to shut-off or reset your air-bag flashing light?


----------



## acuseme (May 29, 2010)

*2000 sentra*

Airbag reset worked on a 2000 sentra GXE. I did the door light method and it worked. I spent a deal of time on it before I figured out what was going wrong. *Make a note that the dome light must be set to on when door is open so that the light comes on and turns off when you press the door switch thing.*


----------



## SpringfVA01Sentra (Sep 1, 2010)

*Fix WORKED for flashing airbag light*

Also have a 2001 Nissan Sentra. Followed only steps 1 to 4 of ENAHALL's instructions and it worked. Thanks ENAHALL!



ENAHALL said:


> If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:
> 
> 1. Turn the key from off to on.
> 
> ...


----------



## postguard64 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nissan-Sentra said:


> Thank you Guys, this is a great forum, I am new here, but it saved me $95.00+, which my Nissan Dealer up here in NYC had quoted me to reset the Airbag Warning Light. I have a Nissan Sentra 1998 GXE, all I had to do was to open the door, turn the key to the ON position (not start the car) then tap the door ajar (on the driver's side) button about 7 times in quick succession, before the Airbag light starts flashing, then turn the key off, and repeat the whole process again one more time, it went to the slow diagnostic mode flashing second time around, and the third time when I turned the key OFF and back ON again, the flash was gone  ..... Thank you ALL, worked like a CHARM :-D. God Bless You All and this Forum!



I found this on ******** forum (similar to an earlier post, too):
push the ignition from OFF to ON
the air bag warning light will appear for about 7 seconds and turns off.
then push igniition switch OFF immediately.
after ignition switch is turned OFF, wait for about 6 seconds.

after you REPEAT THE PROCEDURE 3 TIMES, push the ignition switch ON, this time the *SRS* (airbag) warning light has been reset.
step on the brake and push the button to start the car. turn the ignition off and start the car. Hope this will help. I did this procedure to my car and it works. 
---------------------------------

Seems to work even for push-button systems. Tap twice to "on," wait until the SRS light turns off, then shut down quickly. Waiting longer than 6 or 7 seconds (I counted to "14-one-thousand") may be safer. Do the procedure 3 times, start the car, turn it off, and then turn it back to "on" (double tap without pressing brake). The SRS light should be blinking in a different pattern. This means you've reached diagnostic mode (GOOD SIGN). Press the brake and start the car, and the light should go off after the 7 second test-timer. I'm about to go out to make sure it stays off. Great tip!


PS: Quoted method did seem to reset the car computer (wipers going off and lights flashing), but didn't cause the SRS to enter diagnostic mode. The mentioned method works for late-model altimas (at least my 2010 Altima 2.5).


----------



## tomt56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd chime in quickly. I had the same problem with airbag light flashing on my 96 4x4 pickup after an alternator failure and I tried the buttun push 7 times thing all day and it wouldn't work. Then I too realized that the key is to quickly start pushing the button before the light starts to flash, immediately after turning key, then it flashes, but at a slower pace. Repeat the procedure a second time iand bingo---off!


----------



## johnnyelectron (Jun 11, 2010)

The triple key cycling worked on a 2010 Sentra after disconnecting the A/C controls and airbag light and re-installing. Thanks!


----------



## 24008943 (Sep 28, 2009)

Another method is to "waggle" the the wiring uder the front seats or even re-seat the wiring connecters there ,they get disturbed every time the seats are slid back and forth and so send out the incorrect signal to the dashboard ,this worked for me ok.


----------



## dmason9093 (May 29, 2015)

*airbag warning light*

I have a 2102 Nissan Rogue, the airbag warning light flashes only when the ignition switch is in the off position, has anyone else experienced this and if so how did you correct it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

dmason9093 said:


> I have a 2102 Nissan Rogue, the airbag warning light flashes only when the ignition switch is in the off position, has anyone else experienced this and if so how did you correct it?


You might get more responses posting this in the Rogue forum rather than the Frontier forum. You may want to check with your dealer as this may be covered under warranty.


----------



## Jay-Gann (Jan 3, 2016)

You posted this over ten years ago and it is still useful information. I had to start cycling the the dome light switch as soon as I turned the key to ignition position, before it started to blink. That's when it worked for my 98 Altima. Thanks for the information relating to how the system works!


----------

